# Bugs Bugs and more Bugs



## Ant_Pap_Cy (Jul 23, 2013)

A bit of "harmless" fun !!! Just started playing with reverse mounting my lens for extreme macro's ! Any constructive feedback would be much appreciated ! Details on my set up are on the site. Also i must say that the pictures where not tempered too much with in post.
Hope you enjoy:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/antonispapavasiliou/sets/72157634714073345/


p.s. harmless is in quotation marks as i was using a 35mm zeiss reversed ... maybe not a good idea exposing the rear element of that lens. :


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Jul 23, 2013)

Nice shots. How were you able to get so close without spooking the bugs? Wish I could do that.


----------



## Ant_Pap_Cy (Jul 23, 2013)

AcutancePhotography said:


> Nice shots. How were you able to get so close without spooking the bugs? Wish I could do that.


Many thanks ;D Lots of patience, be ready to get dirty and move like a slug ! You need to make sure you do not make any sudden movements while you are trying to approach your subject. Another thing that i found out is that you need to try and keep the sun in such an angle that your body will not cast a shadow on top of the insects while you are trying to approach them as that tends to scare them off. Also, if you've managed to approach them and when you are about to snap the photo, if they fly away, keep still for a sec and again without any sudden movements just take a pick to see where it's gone. They sometimes tent to return to the same position or near by. 
When ready, snap as many photos as you can as they are tricky sometimes with their movements. Out of 10 you may have a usable photo 
Oh, and if you'd like to try it out, start with flies, they are the easiest to get still long enough. 
Also, choose your times of the day. For example i am now planning to get some butterflies in but the best time is in the morning. Reason being, butterflies are cold blooded and they need the sun's warmth before they are able to fly around. So during the morning they tend to sit around with their wings open gathering warmth. Be patient and you can do it


----------



## wsgroves (Jul 23, 2013)

Nice work Ant. Macro stuff is rough as I just started today and have a boat ton to learn let me tell you.
I need to get a flash as well it seems. Shooting at fstop needed on my 7D isnt cutting it noise wise haha.

Scott


----------



## Drizzt321 (Jul 23, 2013)

Oh, I thought you were going to talk about the other kind of bugs. The ones talked about in this example. I need to get out and shoot more photos instead of working on code!

More on topic, wow, great work. I just plain don't have the patience for that right now.


----------



## Mr Bean (Jul 23, 2013)

Ant_Pap_Cy said:


> A bit of "harmless" fun !!! Just started playing with reverse mounting my lens for extreme macro's ! Any constructive feedback would be much appreciated ! Details on my set up are on the site. Also i must say that the pictures where not tempered too much with in post.
> Hope you enjoy:
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/antonispapavasiliou/sets/72157634714073345/


Nice pic's. You have me thinking about trying something similar this weekend 

I have been experimenting with off camera flash on the 5D3 recently, and it works well with the macro lens.


----------



## wsgroves (Jul 24, 2013)

I wish I could get a 5d3. My 7D isnt cutting it in high iso for macro's so far, at least to me.


----------



## Ant_Pap_Cy (Jul 24, 2013)

wsgroves said:


> Nice work Ant. Macro stuff is rough as I just started today and have a boat ton to learn let me tell you.
> I need to get a flash as well it seems. Shooting at fstop needed on my 7D isnt cutting it noise wise haha.
> 
> Scott


Thanks Scott, 
Macro does take a loooot of patience but once you start getting results in you will find out it's one of the greatest rewarding feelings you will ever get! Or at least thats how i felt once i say the eyes of those little monsters ;D Keep it up and i am looking forward to seeing something from you as well. just so you know i also just started macro  
As for a flash gun, check out ebay. Got my EX580 M2 at £200. There's times you can really get a bargain there. And with a flash your 7D will be great for this due to your crop factor ! Hope it all comes along for you mate.

Antonis


----------



## Ant_Pap_Cy (Jul 24, 2013)

Drizzt321 said:


> Oh, I thought you were going to talk about the other kind of bugs. The ones talked about in this example. I need to get out and shoot more photos instead of working on code!
> 
> More on topic, wow, great work. I just plain don't have the patience for that right now.


Many thanks mate. Well, if i was dealing with the bugs you are dealing with i would have the time or patience to deal with this little monsters either ! Maybe one day ;D Or just do what i do, ignore the gf for a couple of hours and then hope she doesnt whine too much about after that


----------



## Ant_Pap_Cy (Jul 24, 2013)

Mr Bean said:


> Ant_Pap_Cy said:
> 
> 
> > A bit of "harmless" fun !!! Just started playing with reverse mounting my lens for extreme macro's ! Any constructive feedback would be much appreciated ! Details on my set up are on the site. Also i must say that the pictures where not tempered too much with in post.
> ...



Thanks Mr Bean ;D
Have fun getting them little rascals ! By the way, i was shooting with the flash on the camera so i looking forward to seeing your with off camera. You might find though that it's hard to hold the 5D long enough to focus. But still looking forward to hearing back from you on how you did  And push that ISO as this camera is handling it soooo good !


----------



## Ant_Pap_Cy (Jul 24, 2013)

wsgroves said:


> I wish I could get a 5d3. My 7D isnt cutting it in high iso for macro's so far, at least to me.


Hey mate, sure the 5Dm3 is amazing at high ISO's but try with the 7D and a flash gun(or even 2). You'd be surprised what you can get out of well balanced rig  Hope you get some photos soon


----------



## wsgroves (Jul 24, 2013)

I may have to get one of those ring flash things at some point as I dont have an external flash for my 7d ATM.

Scott


----------



## Ant_Pap_Cy (Jul 24, 2013)

wsgroves said:


> I may have to get one of those ring flash things at some point as I dont have an external flash for my 7d ATM.
> 
> Scott


Sounds like a plan ! Though external flash light will be a more robust option as a ring flash only mounts on specific lenses ex. Your macro ! Whatever you choose though i can't wait to see some results! As for you first fly, it looks great  

Ant


----------



## Dick (Jul 24, 2013)

Nice pictures!

This is the type of photography I spend most time on. I have recently started to get annoyed by flashes in macro photography. No matter what kind of a flash you use, it ruins the picture in some way. Rectangular flashes cause annoying rectangular light areas on the eyes of flies for example. With jumping spiders you end up seeing a reflection of your complete flash gear.

The focus is not spot on on all of your pictures. Example: 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/antonispapavasiliou/9328537496/#in/set-72157634714073345/lightbox/

Here you see that the focus is behind the head/eyes on the hairs on the fly's back. The flash problem I mentioned is also visible on the eyes. To get the focus right, you just have to take multiple shots and hope for the best. There is also dust on your sensor. The spots show up on macro shots easily, but you can also remove them in PP without too much work.

 I rarely see perfect macro shots and I'd say I have taken none myself. There is always something that can be done better.


----------



## rpt (Jul 24, 2013)

Drizzt321 said:


> Oh, I thought you were going to talk about the other kind of bugs. The ones talked about in this example. I need to get out and shoot more photos instead of working on code!
> 
> More on topic, wow, great work. I just plain don't have the patience for that right now.


I know what you mean!  I loved the link. Will share it with folks at office tomorrow just to make them squirm


----------



## rpt (Jul 24, 2013)

Ant_Pap_Cy said:


> A bit of "harmless" fun !!! Just started playing with reverse mounting my lens for extreme macro's ! Any constructive feedback would be much appreciated ! Details on my set up are on the site. Also i must say that the pictures where not tempered too much with in post.
> Hope you enjoy:
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/antonispapavasiliou/sets/72157634714073345/
> 
> ...


Lovely pictures. Was the lighting just the sun?


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Jul 26, 2013)

Ant_Pap_Cy said:


> AcutancePhotography said:
> 
> 
> > Nice shots. How were you able to get so close without spooking the bugs? Wish I could do that.
> ...



Those were some good tips. Much appreciated.


----------



## Ant_Pap_Cy (Jul 30, 2013)

Dick said:


> Nice pictures!
> 
> This is the type of photography I spend most time on. I have recently started to get annoyed by flashes in macro photography. No matter what kind of a flash you use, it ruins the picture in some way. Rectangular flashes cause annoying rectangular light areas on the eyes of flies for example. With jumping spiders you end up seeing a reflection of your complete flash gear.
> 
> ...



Hey mate,

Much appreciate all you wrote  i have also just started playing with macro so this are merely my training shots  i have seen excellent macro shots out there and i will keep practising to try and master this (i hope)  
When it comes to the flash though i wasnt intending on using it as the one light source but more as a filler to the ambient light ! Though i do get what you mean by annoying rectangular lighted areas ! As i said, theres always room for practise and i'll keep experimenting taking in mind all you said as well  

Many thanks,

Ant


----------



## Ant_Pap_Cy (Jul 30, 2013)

rpt said:


> Ant_Pap_Cy said:
> 
> 
> > A bit of "harmless" fun !!! Just started playing with reverse mounting my lens for extreme macro's ! Any constructive feedback would be much appreciated ! Details on my set up are on the site. Also i must say that the pictures where not tempered too much with in post.
> ...



Hey rpt,

i was using mostly the ambient light and then filling with a flash ! As dick mentioned earlier you can spot the flash on some photos as you see some rectangular lighted areas ! But i do tend to mostly use a nice soft ambient light as it makes things look a lot more vivid !

Best, 

Ant


----------



## Ant_Pap_Cy (Jul 30, 2013)

AcutancePhotography said:


> Ant_Pap_Cy said:
> 
> 
> > AcutancePhotography said:
> ...



Anytime mate ;D


----------



## Jim Saunders (Aug 26, 2014)

I found a cobweb running toward one of my light stands today; what else could I do? This one was maybe a quarter-inch across at rest, a couple flashes bounced from above, one from below, Tamron 90mm macro.

Jim


----------



## TheJock (Aug 26, 2014)

Do you think that a large (i.e. 10" x 6") softbox which protrudes to the end of the lens would help with the rectangular light reflections in macro work? or would that emphasise it???
I love the iridescent green of the fly’s behind, but I can see how the flash has impacted on the colour, I just wonder if the softbox idea would help with that?
And what’s the deal with Flickr? Are your images protected more than on say Facebook or Photobucket?? I also really need to figure out how to add a copyright symbol and signature to my images, I have Elements 12 but I’ve only used it once!!


----------



## Ant_Pap_Cy (Nov 10, 2014)

TheJock said:


> Do you think that a large (i.e. 10" x 6") softbox which protrudes to the end of the lens would help with the rectangular light reflections in macro work? or would that emphasise it???
> I love the iridescent green of the fly’s behind, but I can see how the flash has impacted on the colour, I just wonder if the softbox idea would help with that?
> And what’s the deal with Flickr? Are your images protected more than on say Facebook or Photobucket?? I also really need to figure out how to add a copyright symbol and signature to my images, I have Elements 12 but I’ve only used it once!!


Hey mate, only just saw your post. Been a very busy period and haven't had the chance to log here or either Flickr to add more photos. Now, taking your queries one at a time.
I did try using a soft box but what ended up happening was the soft box covering my subject thus getting it under exposed. see here: https://www.flickr.com/photos/antonispapavasiliou/9328535364/ 
Unfortunately since then i moved to another house with less of a mess in the garden which means i don't get to see as many bugs anymore unless i venture towards the country a bit which would scare the old people around my area ( a slow moving guy on his knees for hours and hours trying to shoot bugs) ;D 
I also see what you mean by the flash "affecting" the colours a bit but i'll be honest i kinda like it ! I'd prefer a more natural feel to it but i guess giving them a "model" look sometimes gives a different feel to the photos. 
As for Flickr am not sure how much safer it is from Facebook ( i know FB owns any photos that are uploaded there) but i like the interface you get with Flickr. Strictly photography and no other annoyances… As for a copyright symbol and logo just make a template using any software you have and then layer it onto of your images ! That's how i do it !! 
P.s. Thumbs up on your photos on Flickr.


----------



## lion rock (Nov 10, 2014)

Ant,
Very nice photos!
Have you thought of tubes to increase the apparent size in your macro shots?
The camera end of the lens will not be harmed with the tubes, nor does it reduce IQ as well as making focus easier.
Good work.
-r


----------



## JKPhoto (Nov 17, 2014)

Why all the criticism regarding 7D for macro, Ive been using 7D and get great results, you sure your using ISO to its full potential? You can see a few samples on my Flickr page. 

https://www.flickr.com/photos/just-in-credible/

Flash will help, I use a 580EX on a Macro bracket to get these results, but even with this, i expect to use fairly high ISO to keep natural looking backgrounds. Flash is primarily for fill use only!


----------



## TheJock (May 4, 2015)

Ant_Pap_Cy said:


> Hey mate, only just saw your post. Been a very busy period and haven't had the chance to log here or either Flickr to add more photos. Now, taking your queries one at a time.
> I did try using a soft box but what ended up happening was the soft box covering my subject thus getting it under exposed. see here: https://www.flickr.com/photos/antonispapavasiliou/9328535364/
> Unfortunately since then i moved to another house with less of a mess in the garden which means i don't get to see as many bugs anymore unless i venture towards the country a bit which would scare the old people around my area ( a slow moving guy on his knees for hours and hours trying to shoot bugs) ;D
> I also see what you mean by the flash "affecting" the colours a bit but i'll be honest i kinda like it ! I'd prefer a more natural feel to it but i guess giving them a "model" look sometimes gives a different feel to the photos.
> ...


Thanks so much for your reply and positive comments, I’m sorry it’s taken me so long to reply too, I’ve also just moved house so feeling your pain!! 
I found this little fella on the window in the kitchen about 2 weeks back, I really see the benefit that the L version (with IS) will afford me over my current non L 100mm lens, another expense LOL ;D


----------



## TheJock (May 11, 2015)

This was a “makeshift” macro shot!
I was in the hide at the local wildlife sanctuary on Saturday and this wasp flew in the window, it was the same length as my middle finger, so I naturally moved back….far….and took this shot with the 100-400L


----------



## Bennymiata (May 11, 2015)

I find that a very good feature of the 5D3 for macro is the silent shutter mode.
When I use my 60d or 70d, the loud shutter noise can frighten the bugs away.
A good technique to use is set the camera to continuous focus and high speed motor drive. 
That way, if you sway a little, one of the burst should be OK.


----------

